# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Унас нет права вершить над собой суд...

## Антисуицидёр

«Я
не работал суицидологом, я был просто врачом-психотерапевтом, но в кабинетах
психотерапевтов тоже решались альтернативы «быть или не быть». Нет, это не были
«гамлеты», это были люди менее масштабные, но проблемы все равно для каждого
очень важные. Это заставляло размышлять и над практическими вопросами
суицидологии. Такая вот наука целая сейчас есть И вот в «ЛГ» было опубликовано
интервью со мной на тему «Суицид». «Литературка» заинтересовалась вопросами
самоубийства вполне закономерно. Офелия Шекспира, «Кроткая» Достоевского,
купринский Желтков, Мартин Иден Джека Лондона — художественная литература
насыщена описаниями случаев добровольного ухода из жизни.

Сразу
же после публикации моего интервью в редакции «ЛГ» пришла родоначальница суицидологии
в СССР профессор А. Г. Амбрумова и заявила: что это такое, почему это
«Литературная газета» печатает по суицидологии какого-то там Егидеса. Царствие
небесное вам, Айна Григорьевна. Не собирался соперничать с вами, но несколько
важных мыслей все-таки высказал тогда и в расширенном варианте хочу обсудить их
сейчас.

У
обожаемого мною писателя Анатоля Франса в романе «Таис» есть эпизод, который я
выпишу почти целиком, чтобы не ухудшить своим пересказом.



«— Никий, ... будь свободен.
— Как же может человек быть свободным, Евкрит, раз он облечен в тело?
— Сейчас ты это увидишь, сын мой. Сейчас ты скажешь: Евкрит был свободен.

Потом они заговорили о смерти.

— Я хочу, чтобы она застигла меня в одну из тех минут, когда я стремлюсь к
совершенству и честно исполняю свой долг, — сказал Евкрит. — Перед лицом смерти
я воздену к небу незапятнанные руки и скажу богам: «Ваши образы, запечатленные
в храме моей души, я, боги, не осквернил, я украсил их моими мыслями, словно
гирляндами, букетами и венками. Я жил согласно нашим предначертаниям; я пожил
достаточно».

Он говорил, воздевая к небесам руки, и лицо его озарялось тихим сиянием.

На мгновение он задумался, потом добавил голосом, в котором звучала глубокая
радость:
— Расстанься с жизнью, Евкрит, подобно тому, как зрелая оливка срывается с ветки,
воздавая хвалу дереву, на котором она росла, и благословляя вскормившую ее
землю.

Тут он вынул из складок хитона обнаженный кинжал и вонзил его себе в грудь». [_Франс
Анатоль._ Собр. соч.: В 8 т. М.: ГИХЛ, 1958. Т. 2. С. 222-223.]

Евкрит Франса был философ-стоик. Сейчас самоубийство не сопровождается такими вот
добрыми, спокойными умозрительными рассуждениями. Даже у шизоидов звучит
разочарование. Вспомним: «не сложилась картина мира», «мне не подходит такое
человечество», «надоело обуваться и разуваться».

Скорее суицидальное поведение свойственно _эндогенным_ депрессиям, причины
которых генетические. Но и это редкость. Колее типичны самоубийства в
результате _психических травм._ А они в основном не на почве расстроенного
бизнеса или неудавшейся карьеры. Что делает человек, который запутался в
криминале? Пытается выпутаться. Суицид же свершается чаще на почве разрыва
любовных связей, развода, краха семьи.

Причем, как это ни странно, мужчины завершают жизнь самоубийством чаще, чем женщины. Я
написал «завершают» и здесь, и этой фразе, повторил. Потому что если
жены-истероидки устраивают демонстрационный суицидальный театр абсурда (это
истерический крик о помощи), то мужья-эпилептоиды устраивают... «анатомический
театр». Раз на раз, впрочем, не приходится: демонстративный суицид — опасная
игра: чуть больше доза снотворного, запоздали с помощью — и всё, и больше
ничего. И тем не менее суицидологические данные таковы. До 20-летнего возраста
мужчины кончают с собой насмерть почти в 4 раза чаще, чем женщины. Поскольку
это наши дети, учтем приведенную статистику при разговорах о необходимости
рыцарского поведения и т. п. в этом ключе. Да, мужчины должны думать о женских
страданиях, но и женщины должны знать и учитывать сказанное в своем поведении.

А не в юношеском ли максимализме тут дело? Или сказывается отсутствие опыта,
романтика, «есенинщина»? Но обратимся к более зрелому возрасту. Казалось бы,
эмоции должны уступить место разуму. Так вот, в период от 21 до 40 лет кратность
эта, увы, не уменьшается, а возрастает. И это не на «чуть-чуть». Мужская
суицидальная смертность здесь больше женской уже в 6—7 раз.

Семья — это жизнь и это для жизни. Но парадоксы брака в том, что именно он часто
ставит жизнь на грань со смертью. Никуда не денешься от констатации того факта,
что наиболее частой психологической причиной суицида является семейный кризис.
Но все-таки делать с этим что-то нужно и как-то можно.

Это только иллюзия, что прервать тягостные переживания, кажется, можно только самоубийством.

КАК ВРАЧ-ПСИХОТЕРАПЕВТ* Я ПРЕДПОЧИТАЮ НЕ ПСИХОБАЛЬЗАМИЧЕСКИЕ ПОВЯЗКИ, А
ПСИХОХИРУРГИЮ.

Вот и начнем.

Конечно, при _эндогенной депрессии_ критика вовсе теряется, и здесь таки нужна
бальзамическая повязка в виде отвлекающих действий сочувствующих близких людей.
Но, как я уже сказал выше, эндогенные депрессии — редкость. А вот когда человек
_размышляет,_ жить или не жить, я предлагаю ему осознать несколько важных
позиций.


Прежде всего, вы доставляете горе людям, любящим вас. Кроме того, кто будет заботиться
о тех, за кого вы в ответе? Эти соображения, правда, удерживают от самоубийства
и без наших рассуждений, но не грех о них напомнить.

Но дальше, дальше.

Вы не имеете права, ни человеческого, ни Божьего, вершить над собой суд, приговор
которого окончательный и обжалованию не подлежит. Люди верующие знают: _суицид
строго-настрого осуждается христианством._ Ведь получается, что человек сам
вершит над собой суд до _Страшного_ суда. Но и для атеистов он тоже _страшный,
_потому что необратимый. А почему страшна необратимость при суициде?
Человечество пришло к выводу, что не должно быть смертной казни. И не только
потому, что это надо для получения новых показаний, и не только потому, что «Не судите — да
не судимы будете», и не только из милости к падшим... Но и потому, что возможна
_судебная ошибка._ Так нельзя ее допустить и по отношению к себе. Ведь
помимо других нравственных постулатов, заостряющих проблему смертной казни как
наказания за преступления, обсуждается то, что в случае судебной ошибки
приведенный в исполнение приговор — _необратим._ И каким бы страшным ни
было преступление, это одно делает недопустимой смертную казнь. Пусть
пожизненное заключение, но не уничтожение. То есть судьи не вправе брать на
себя такую вот ответственность (лишить жизни). А тут сам человек может
допустить судебную ошибку по отношению к себе. Нет, он тоже не вправе. Это
означает, что, будь он на месте судьи, он тоже склонен был бы вершить такой
неправосудный суд над другими — а это не так легко простить себе.

Суд над собой — _страшный_ еще и потому, что: а кто судья-то? Неграмотный в
психологии и правоведении человек, у которого что-то вот не получилось в жизни.
А ведь получается, что этот дилетант в жизни берет на себя роль Бога.

_Страшный_, так как нарушен основной закон
правосудия — состязательность обвинителя и защитника. Конечно, в бою, когда
командир расстреливает на месте за военное преступление, он и обвинитель, и
адвокат, и судья, и исполнитель приговора. Это предусмотрено в современном
обществе законами военного времени. А так ведь придумано разделение функций
(как и разделение властей). Чтобы не совершить ошибки. Столько столетий
человечество шло к этому разделению. А в ситуации суицида в одном лице: и
подсудимый-жертва, и адвокат, и прокурор, и палач, и судья... Ну так вот, негоже
брать на себя функции всего общества.

_Страшный_ этот суд над собой и вот еще по какой
причине. Ведь то состояние, в котором принимается роковое решение, пройдет.
Стихнет боль утраты. Изменятся оценки. И все начнет видеться, как чаще всего
бывает, совсем в ином свете. Так что сейчас имеет смысл потерпеть.

_Страшный_ такой суд и в связи с тем, что
нередко только _кажется,_ что ситуация тупиковая. Суицид вершится тогда,
когда печальное настолько концентрируется, что все кажется беспросветно
печальным. Но проходит время, и ситуация _сама меняется._ Например,
молодому мужчине, от которого ушла жена, кажется, что другой такой (красавицы,
певуньи, танцовщицы) не будет, потому что она вообще лучше всех и потому что
ЕГО любовь к ней уникальна. Он не думает о том, что пройдет время. Она
состарится. А он заматереет, станет классным специалистом. успешным в социуме.
И около него будут виться стайки хорошеньких женщин. Но многое зависит от него
самого. Он может научиться знакомиться, может пойти в клубы, где есть выбор невест.
А может стать человеком, который «на виду». А то и переосмыслить ее ценность
для себя...

В Ветхом Завете Екклесиаст, вот как раз еще раз и вспомнилось, говорит: в многия
мудрости — многия печали, и кто умножает знание, тот умножает скорбь. Но
великий психотерапевт Виктор Франкл видит смысл и в страданиях. Под его
влиянием я и придумал инверсию фразы Екклесиаста: в *многия печали — многия
мудрости.* То есть если вам посчастливилось *страдать, познать скорбь,* то
ваш психологический опыт обогатился, вы стали лучше понимать и других людей.

СЧАСТЬЕ — ЭТО НЕ ТОЛЬКО КОГДА ТЕБЯ ПОНИМАЮТ, НО И КОГДА ТЫ ПОНИМАЕШЬ ДРУГОГО.»

[Источник: А. Егидес "Учебник семейных отношений, или Брак без брака" www.egides.ru]

----------


## gopa

Типа помог, ага   :Smile:  Успехов тебе в твоих начинаниях обыграть казино  :lol:

----------


## gopa

Брак без брака, это вообще прикольно.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Успехов тебе в твоих начинаниях обыграть казино


 Обыграть смерть, типа? Типа суицидники смело ступаю к ней навстречу, а трусы дожидаются смерти от старости?
Фигня. Я не боюсь смерти. Она мне не мешает жить и получать удовольствие. Пока есть я, нет смерти. Когда есть смерть, нет меня. И всё тут.

----------


## Lxav

> Например, 
> молодому мужчине, от которого ушла жена, кажется, что другой такой (красавицы, 
> певуньи, танцовщицы) не будет, потому что она вообще лучше всех и потому что 
> ЕГО любовь к ней уникальна. Он не думает о том, что пройдет время. Она 
> состарится. А он заматереет, станет классным специалистом. успешным в социуме. 
> И около него будут виться стайки хорошеньких женщин. Но многое зависит от него 
> самого. Он может научиться знакомиться, может пойти в клубы, где есть выбор невест.


 С такой глубиной анализа тебе только школьников "лечить".

----------


## свобода

успехов тебе..

----------


## Lxav

> Я не боюсь смерти. Она мне не мешает жить и получать удовольствие. Пока есть я, нет смерти. Когда есть смерть, нет меня. И всё тут.


 Просто смерть для тебя - это события из новостей, развязка детектива, атрибут фильма о войне, т.е. то, что может быть с кем-то, но не стобой.
Вот когда смерть для тебя станет так же реальна как закупка продуктов, летний отдых, посещение врача, тогда можешь отбросить "анти" от своего ника.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

*Lxav*, то, что ты цитировал, сказал не я, а автор книги.

Во-2, я смерть видел в лицо. Хоронил близких, убивал животных. Могу убить и человека. Я не впечалительный.

А вообще я вегетарианец. Против мяса, рыбы, мехов.

----------


## Lxav

> убивал животных. Могу убить и человека


 Ага! Ты один из тех кто хочет узурпировать все права!
Ты один хочешь убивать и решать когда, кому и как умереть.
Зачем ты эту тему создал?

----------


## Коба

*Хоронил близких, убивал животных. Могу убить и человека.*
хахаххаха........  8)  8) ну ты и вправду... ))) 

П.С. ждём продолжения

----------


## Антисуицидёр

*Lxav*, я никого не убиваю. И не хочу убивать. И не буду убивать, если только вопрос не стоит или я, или меня. Поэтому я вегетарианец: я не хочу проливать кровь не только людей, но и животных.

Эту тему я создал, чтобы изложить точку зрения одного человека, которые не такой уж неумные, как те, с кем мне и тебе здесь приходится общаться.

----------


## EJSanYo

Нет права "вершить суд"? Хмм...а что, вот например меня или вас кто-то в самом деле в состоянии этого права лишить?! Формулировка детская, честное слово...



> Существует право, по которому мы можем отнять у человека жизнь, но нет права, по которому мы могли бы отнять у него смерть. ©Фридрих Ницше

----------


## Дима_

А если человек неверующий, то перед кем он имеет обязанность? Верующий - перед Богом. А неверующий - ни перед кем (ну может быть перед родственниками).
Только не надо писать "Неверующие - ограниченные люди, Верущие точно правы, а Неверующие точно не правы". Про верующих можно также сказать "Это люди, которые верят в какую то сказку, только потому. что кто-то где-то что-то написал."
Кстати, название темы тоже намекает на то, что суд над собой - это 100% неправильно и все люди должны так считать. Вообще, удтверждать/намекать что "Я точно прав, а вы точно не правы" наверно некоректно. Это похоже на навязывание смысла жизни, типа все люди должны принять смысл жизни автора темы! Автор, если я вам скажу "А вот вы должны делать это и это, и если вы так не сделаете - вы дурак". Вы ведь наверняка не согласитесь со мной. Почему тогда другие с вами должны соглашаться?
Кто прав на самом деле нельзя узнать, потому что люди хоть и смотрят на одно, но видят немного разное.

----------

